# Need help and advice to set up Axolotl tank!!



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

Hia everyone,

I'm new to this part of the forum as I've only been in the lizard section until now.

I am picking up an axolotl on the weekend for my fiances xmas prezzie. the tank the axolotl was being temporarily housed in at the pet shop was too small so I have bought an Interpet fish pod 48 litres, albeit I would have liked to gone bigger but space and funds has kept me to this size. This is the kit;

Complete Aquarium Kits

I will be setting it up on Saturday while he is in work so when he comes home it will all be ready. Can you please give me some advice on how to set this up, filtration and so on as I understand axolotl's are sensitive to tap water chemicals and fish treatments as they are toxic. If anyone can let me know what chemicals out of this kit are ok and if not what I need to get.

thanks loads in advance!!

Hannah


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Axolotls - Requirements & Water Conditions in Captivity There is some info here on water chemistry is this what u were looking for?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats a really useful site :2thumb:


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

Really you should set the setup sooner rather than later this allows the water to age and cycle ready for the axolotl to go in.

Always you dechlorinator (tap safe) and messure out to how many liters of water you will use,

Have a look at this site i use it if i need any questions answered,they have a whole topic dedicated to axolotls alone.

I own 7 and they are really good pets to own giving the proper care, i hope you have as much enjoyment as i have from mine.

Best of luck! :no1:

Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, can't wait to get it all set up now. 

Have read through those websites and they are really helpful but still a little confused being a beginner.

To set up water do you recomend I use bottled water, or as I've read on other threads, get some water in buckets standing for a day or 2. If I get the tank first thing Saturday morning and get the pump on will that be suitable filtering if I get the axolotl put in around 4/5pm? 

Also I have heared that axolotls regenerate their gills/limbs. The one I'm getting is 3 years old has very short stubby gills, not the beautiful feathery ones. I'm guessing this is because it has been with another axo or bad housing and am hoping if we give it a perfect home and conditions it's will regenerate...or am I being naive?

Also food wise I see you can feed it earthworms (not from the garden), bloodworms and raw meat including pellets. Can you please let me know some brands of pellets and what you feed yors so I can get an idea what products to buy.

I have done loads of research but am just a little scared!haha


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't own any amphibs (yet!) but I can help with the water thing 

Standing buckets of water will allow chlorine gas to evaporate, but this will not remove chloramine. You may or may not have chloramine in your tap water, i think it depends on area. The only way to get rid of chloramine (among other harmful things) is to break the chemical bonds, which can only be done using a tap water treatment. Tap Safe or Zoo Med Reptisafe are both good  I know Reptisafe adds calcium and another electrolytes to the water, which is good for the beasties I have.

You should treat all water, including replacement water at changes before it goes in the tank.

Boiling water then leaving it to cool doesn't work either unfortunately! I go on the lines of better safe than sorry. if you can't find out for sure exactly what is in your tap water, then you should use a water treatment. or you can use bottled water, I'm not sure which would actually work out cheaper!

Have fun with your new beastie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I don't own any amphibs (yet!) but I can help with the water thing
> 
> Standing buckets of water will allow chlorine gas to evaporate, but this will not remove chloramine. You may or may not have chloramine in your tap water, i think it depends on area. The only way to get rid of chloramine (among other harmful things) is to break the chemical bonds, which can only be done using a tap water treatment. Tap Safe or Zoo Med Reptisafe are both good  I know Reptisafe adds calcium and another electrolytes to the water, which is good for the beasties I have.
> 
> ...


That sums it up!:2thumb:


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I dechlorinate all tap water that I use in my axolotl tank .


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

We had our tank running for 3 weeks to get the water levels right. We wanted it perfect though. Tbh id have it running beforehand for a while


----------

